# Argh!



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I've done great all week on my eating, except for that one Krispy Kreme donut, and I haven't lost a pound! My fiancee, bless his heart, said he could tell I've lost weight so maybe I've lost inches(I need to start measuring I'm guessing). But it's so frustrating after 5 days of eating really good not to lose a pound. I quit drinking pop a few weeks ago and that didn't even budge the scale. I'm going to keep eating right and start exercising next week but still! Sooo frustrating!:help:


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Join the crowd. I've been exercising like crazy and eating great all week and I'm up a pound and a half. Still, I'm gonna plug along.

Are you drinking enough water?


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I'm drinking at least 64 oz of straight water then maybe a glass of crystal light at night. I drink 2 cups of green tea a day and some coffee I'm always in the bathroom lol


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

You can do it! Keep up the work...It will work!

Nicole, I can't rmeember, are you keeping a journal of what you eat? or using something like Fitday.com? if not....start. it REALLY helps a lot

also....you're 32....any chance you're retaining water for the month?

and...how do you feel? Do you have any more energy? Feeling more...happy or fit? If the fiance says he noticed you've lost...I bet you have. Men don't tend to notice stuff unless it's forced on them...know what I mean?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

whiskeylivewire said:


> I've done great all week on my eating, except for that one Krispy Kreme donut, and I haven't lost a pound! My fiancee, bless his heart, said he could tell I've lost weight so maybe I've lost inches(I need to start measuring I'm guessing). But it's so frustrating after 5 days of eating really good not to lose a pound. I quit drinking pop a few weeks ago and that didn't even budge the scale. I'm going to keep eating right and start exercising next week but still! Sooo frustrating!:help:


What's your calorie range? 
(and are you tracking _everything_ to make sure you're staying within it?)


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Ah, yes I need to keep track of my food. Calorie range is low, I'm eating mostly veggies and fruits, a serving of protein and carbs(complex) at meals.

My meals for today were....

Breakfast: 2 eggs, a cup of pineapple and a piece of double fiber bread(100 cal a piece) and a tsp of margarine

Lunch: 4 oz chicken breast, grilled, a small baked potato(tsp of margarine) and some steamed carrots-I put 2 tsps of honey on them and some cinnamon they were yummy. Probably only 3/4 cup of the carrots, DD3 stole some of them!

Snack: cup of skim chocolate milk(only way I can drink skim) and a banana

Supper: boneless pork chop the size of a deck of cards, 1 slice of bread, 1 tsp of horseradish sauce and a cup of cabbage soup

I just had one of those fudge ice cream bars that is 45 calories. 

I've had 2 full 32 oz water jugs today working on my 3rd now, 1 cup of green tea and 3 cups of coffee.

I need to start putting it on fitday that's for sure, that is something that I started awhile ago and never kept up with. When I told the man I hadn't lost anything he said well you didn't gain either. He's getting an A+ for support lol except the day I made cookies for him and he told me it wouldn't hurt me to have 1 or 2. I said well yea but the 10 after those 2 sure would lol

Thanks for the help ladies!

I feel pretty good today, didn't feel very good earlier this week, chalked it up to just getting the bad stuff out of my system. I have no idea what my cycle is right now, since I got off the Depo it's been crazy to say the least.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Ok, I figured it all up on Fitday and it came to 1572 calories, 44 grams of fat. I don't think the calories is high but yikes on the fat. So...tomorrow I'll have some lowfat greek yogurt for breakfast instead of 2 eggs, that was 20 grams of fat right there. Or when I do have eggs, I'll just have one. I would love to be able to eat fish more but it is expensive here. I'll see how else I can tweek it tomorrow I suppose.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

fat doesn't make you fat, calories do... 
Are you maintaining a similar calorie count each day? that might be it... Some people really do well with calorie cycling. (higher one day, lower the next) That way the body doesn't have a chance to adjust.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Erin is right. It's calories eaten versus calories expended that really matter.

The other thing to remember is that 44 grams of fat isn't really as bad as is seems. It's just over 25% of your daily calories. It's generally recommended that no more than 30% of calories should come from fat. And, it's often recommended that you shouldn't go much below 20% calories from fat. You're right in the middle of that range so you're doing pretty good.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

I started eating clean (since I pigged out thru the holidays) and want to lose 10 lbs to have the old jeans fasten looser.......I lost 6 lbs in 2 weeks. I cut all carbs. I only eat a few of my wonderful wheat crackers when I need bread. Works for me cause I don't like bread much so it isn't a hard thing for me to do.

WHAT you eat is just as important as AMT. you eat. So for that scale to budge I would be eating clean. For me it is meat and veggies. Omlette with cheese in the morning, giant grilled chicken on top of monster salad at lunch, some meat and veggies at dinner and I top it with fruit or OJ at night. I lose great weight on this type of eating.

hope some of this helps you


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Does it stay off for you, Chick? 
Whenever I've tried low-carbing, it comes off easily all right. But that's not a change I can live with forever, so when I start eating carbs again (even at a reduced calorie range!) it comes back.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Eggs: They are a good source of some valuable Vitamins, so instead of cutting them out have One whole egg and an egg white, much more satisfying and keeps your protein numbers up.
Also keep in mind that you NEED complex UNREFINED carbs, so if cutting carbs don't cut the good ones.
Fruit and juices are loaded with sugar all by themselves (Don't know why processors add more).
Personally I would avoid Margarine like the plague, it's not natural and the body knows it, go with Butter or Olive oil (Chilled Olive oil is actually quite tasty on bread and mixed into taters w/garlic).
Fruit and veggie transit time is swift, meat can ferment in the body up to 48 hours before passing through so eat your fruit and veggies first.

Just some thoughts on things that have worked in our household.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Thanks y'all. I weighed again this morning again and it said 5 lbs lighter BUT I weighed in the morning and I had been weighing at night. Is 5 lbs a legit fluctuation in a day? I've only had about 600 calories today and I'm not hungry...and I avoid anything but complex carbs like the plague. I'll try using something different than margarine...I'm going to start getting real butter anyway I do believe.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Depends on how heavy you are, what you ate (ie, sodium will make you retain water and will really starchy foods), etc. 5 pounds _could_ be perfectly reasonable for a one night to next AM change. 
For _me_, 2-3 is a common fluctuation. Five would mean a one or two pound actual loss.


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

I've never dieted and I don't diet. But I've never been able to gain weight until..... I am now heading to the big 50 and I wanted to lose 5 lbs and 2" around the hips.

I got the book out French Women aren't fat. She tells you how to stay slim but still how to enjoy food. From reading it I pretty much naturally followed that all of my life, just didn't know it.

There is another one by the same author called French Women something or other. In it she has menus to eat that follow the different seasons of the year. I am trying to stick to the menu's and in a week I've lost and inch around my hips. Dh is already noticing and fussing cause he's afriad I'll get too skinny. I don't want to lose alot but I do want those 2" gone. These books are easy reading and they make alot of sense and you don't have to give up your food, just watch the amounts. So it's livable.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

watch your salt intake on fitday...keep track of how much you're getting. That's a pretty common problem when dieting...unless you have some form of diuretic (tea, coffee, meds) you will often just suck up water like a sponge. Just drinking water, while great, won't really act as a diuretic...that could well be what was up there.

from a night time weighin to a morning weighin..yah. 5lbs...maybe. Start weighingin the morning, before breakfast. naked. That way you're always on an empty stomach, haven't ingested 2 or 3 cups of coffee (1.5lbs right there that can fluctuate).


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

nodnod. keeping it livable is KEY to maintaining the weight. I managed to keep off the weight for quite a while, without really thinking about it, by dieting on a balanced diet...just SMALL portions..then maintaining was easy..just larger portions or the odd dessert extra.

what gained weight on me was depression eating and NOT WATCHING. well..and menopause. sheeesh. HELLO APPLE SHAPE!! grrrrrrr


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

The 'French Women aren't Fat' woman was on the BBC America show "You Are What You Eat" (I think it was that show). Very interesting and enlightening episode. Easy to follow regime.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Yea, I was looking at the sodium intake now I'll have to see what is recommended because that's not something I know off hand. I drink at least 1 cup of green tea a day...I boil a whole lemon in water then dunk my tea bag in that(read a few places about the benefits of drinking boiled lemon water flushing your system). I drink on average 3 cups of coffee a day as well...I'll have to look up more "diuretics" lol. Y'all are so awesome!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I keep telling myself "muscle weighs more than fat, muscle weighs more than fat", but I think somebody's fibbing.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

muscle is more dense than fat. 5lbs of muscle takes less space than 5 lbs of fat. 
are you exercising?
if i don't exercise i don't lose. regardless of eating.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Starting exercising Monday...oh and I'm 5'9 and weigh 227...I would like to be down to 180 at the most, 170 at the highest hope lol


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

ErinP said:


> fat doesn't make you fat, calories do...
> Are you maintaining a similar calorie count each day? that might be it... Some people really do well with calorie cycling. (higher one day, lower the next) That way the body doesn't have a chance to adjust.


Fat has over twice the calories per gram, than either carbohydrates or proteins. It does make a difference.

Those looking to seriously lose weight, should have as little fat as possible in their regular diet.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Murray in ME said:


> The other thing to remember is that 44 grams of fat isn't really as bad as is seems. It's just over 25% of your daily calories. It's generally recommended that no more than 30% of calories should come from fat. And, it's often recommended that you shouldn't go much below 20% calories from fat. You're right in the middle of that range so you're doing pretty good.


The average person would have to walk at a fast pace for nearly two hours, to burn 44 grams of fat. Plus there is still is the other 75% of caloric intake to deal with.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

plowjockey said:


> Those looking to seriously lose weight, should have as little fat as possible in their regular diet.


Nope, that is actually one of the worst things one can do. Fat makes you feel fuller, and keeps you satiated longer. (and this doesn't even take into account the fact that we need a certain amount of fat in our diets, particularly the healthy fats)
Something that has been discovered and re-discovered is that the low-fat diets pushed in the 80s and 90s were detrimental more than anything. 



> Fat has over twice the *calories* per gram


Yep. Calories are the final, determining factor. 
You need to expend more than you take in, pure and simple. Obviously you need to be as balanced as possible, but dropping your fat too low is isn't balanced. :shrug:



> The average person would have to walk at a fast pace for nearly two hours, to burn 44 grams of fat. Plus there is still is the other 75% of caloric intake to deal with.


True, but you're forgetting how many calories are required for basic function. 
For example, a 5'6" woman, 175 pounds needs almost 1600 calories just to keep basic functions going. Breathing, hair growth, etc. Add in the most basic of physical activity, say a secretary, and that bumps up to over 1700. That's before doing any deliberate, physical activity. 
1700, just to _maintain_.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

PS: 44g of fat= 396 calories. 
A 150 pound woman burns that in about 2 hours at a fairly leisurely pace of 2mph. 
Heavier, say 227, would burn nearly _600_.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

ErinP said:


> Nope, that is actually one of the worst things one can do. Fat makes you feel fuller, and keeps you satiated longer. (and this doesn't even take into account the fact that we need a certain amount of fat in our diets, particularly the healthy fats)
> Something that has been discovered and re-discovered is that the low-fat diets pushed in the 80s and 90s were detrimental more than anything.



Properly prepared low fat food will keep one feeling fuller. We have proved it by following the Wellspring nutritional guidlines, where DS attended this summer. Their view on fat intake is 100% opposite of the view above. When we adapted low fat/non fat at our home, DS continued to lose weight and DW and I have lost 35 and 20 lbs, without any real changes in physical activity.

http://www.wellspringcamps.com/sustainable_diet.html

If a body really needs fat, why would we not want it to use the fat, that it is already carrying around? Isn't that what fat burning is all about?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I have no doubts there are some still pushing it. 
Generally speaking though, it's been shown time and again that some fat is needed for our diets... 
Like Murray already said, 20-30% is what is usually recommended.



> When we adapted low fat/non fat


And it would seem this is how _you_ cut calories. 


Calories in vs. calories out. That's what it comes down to.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I've lost 7 lbs! Yay!!!!


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

plowjockey said:


> If a body really needs fat, why would we not want it to use the fat, that it is already carrying around? Isn't that what fat burning is all about?


There are certain vitamins that come from fat or require fat to be absorbed. That is why we need some fat...you can actually die from not enough fat in your diet, however that is really rare in this country.

I don't know how much is allowed on your diet so I don't know if it really gets to the extremes. For many of the reasonable diets the determining factor for them working is how well people stick with it.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I just keep it to a minimum....eat more veggies and fruits...if I do eat fat, unless it's a tbsp of butter, I get it from nuts and avocadoes.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

cut the breads

anything like this in overload will hold that weight on longer.

have one slice of bread per day...not 2

don't pair that up with a potatoe


for me what works---I eat one carb. One bagel, one piece bread, one pita, 1 baked potatoe or whatever---but only one per day. the rest of my meals revolve around lean meats, veggies, fruits

that is what works for me, hope it might help you! 

I lost 70 lbs in 8 mos. doing this. And I never starved and I learned to eat this way for life now. I love it and works great for me.

best of luck and never get discouraged!!!! you will find that right combo that will work!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh sigh. 
You would make this suggestion on the same day my husband found a new bread recipe for his sour dough. 


It's divine, btw.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

LOL eat that one piece only and CHERISH every single mouth watering warm bite...haha

but it is hard not to eat the whole loaf!


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I usually only eat one slice of bread a day...it's called double fiber bread it's 100 calories a slice and I like it. I have to keep some carbs in me, I have low blood sugar, so I'm having to do something every couple hours or I get the shakes and I get cranky. No one wants me cranky


----------

